
Peter Thiel’s Trump donation is costing Y Combinator - JakeWesorick
http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/17/13307112/peter-thiel-trump-donation-project-include-ellen-pao-sam-altman
======
emagdnim2100
There's a ton of irony in this coming from a group that "works to improve
diversity at tech companies." I am no Trump fan, but (at least) 40% of
American voters seem to like the guy better than the alternative. Does Ellen
Pao want to improve superficial diversity and ideological homogeneity at the
same time?

~~~
arcanus
> Pao rejected the idea that Thiel’s donation could be dismissed as political
> speech. We agree that people shouldn’t be fired for their political views,
> but this isn’t a disagreement on tax policy, this is advocating hatred and
> violence

'We agree, except for this case.'

'Freespeech: unless it isn't.'

~~~
wsy
There is a common misunderstanding about free speech. Free speech means that
your are not prosecuted for what you say (or - in this case - what you
support). However, free speech does not mean "free from any consequences at
all". Other people are still entitled to react on your expression of opinion.
So Pao's reaction is not at all in conflict with the right of free speech.

------
anonbanker
Ellen Pao's corporation breaks ties with YC. That's the accurate headline for
this piece.

The reason they didn't go with the accurate headline is that nobody would
care, because anything Pao touches has as much of an effect on YC's bottom
line as TCombinator[0] did.

People are losing friendships over this election. Does this not seem a little
extreme to everyone else?

0\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3860183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3860183)

------
omarforgotpwd
I don't think that crucifying someone because of their political beliefs is a
very American thing to do. Thiel probably just wants lower taxes / better laws
for business / more defense contracts for Palantir. It's a legitimate
difference of opinion and it doesn't matter because it's not up to Thiel to
decide. He can try and convince people but ultimately the voters will decide
who the next president should be. At this point, it looks like it will mostly
likely be Clinton.

